# The New Iwc Mark Xvii - Opinions?



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

So the IWC pilot range has gone all Top Gun with those 'altimeter' style date windows. Never quite got the point of those, but I suppose they look kind of cool. It works ok on the chronograph, though inevitably it's grown another millimeter to 43, so may be joining the Ingenieur in the 'just way too big' category. I guess no one told IWC that oversized watches are over...

The new Mark XVII has also gained weight from 39mm to 41mm - borderline obese if you ask me, it used to be one of their few slightly smaller watches. But does the new date window make sense here? Does it look kind of cool, or is it just messing with a classic? I guess prices on Mark XVIs will go one way or the other, so time will tell. I don't suppose I'd kick either of them out of bed for eating crisps, if you see what I mean, but I think I might prefer the old version.

Opinions, anyone?


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Not a bad looking watch but I really don't see the point of the triple date window. If it's the 25th today then I pretty much know that it was the 24th yesterday and it will be the 26th tomorrow. Or maybe I'm just a genius?!!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

It's going to look a bit stupid 3 Februarys out of four and September, April, June and November, don't you think?


----------



## horz (Aug 24, 2008)

Not a fan of the extended date window, or the general size increase across the range (most of the pilot range seem to be 48/46mm now). Not that it matters much as I can't see myself being in IWC's target market or in any position to spend what the RRP will be (maybe Â£3/4k? for the mkxvii).

Much preferred the MKXVI and the 3717.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a shame.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks like the 'Spitfire' silver face version has disappeared too. Though there's a re-designed version of the spitfire chrono with a greyish dial that I can imagine might look pretty good in person, hard to tell from pics.

Seems like the Mark XVII has gone from being a watch with it's own identity to the poor relation somehow. But I suppose you need to see the real thing to judge.


----------

